# Baling Wire Tangles



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Sperry-New Holland 326 wire tie Hayliner baler is doing a reasonably good job putting together small square bales, but I still have a lot to learn. For those of you using boxed wire, how do you prevent the wire being pulled out of the spool from tangling? The latest occurrence happened with a recently-purchased spool that was soaked with used motor oil, but I happened to see the tangle before it got into the baler. Where do you purchase your baling wire and do you ever have problems with it tangling?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Tangling of baling wire happens. Some brands seem to be more prone to tangling than others. I had a box of Red Brand from TSC tangle the last time I
sq baled. My neighbor told me HW brand is good baling wire. Baling wire needs a sufficient amt of oil on it to help it move through wire guides easier. A lot of times I will put more oil on the wire after I put the rolls in the baler wire carrier.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You're only using approved bio-degradable environmentally friendly oil right?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

mlappin said:


> You're only using approved bio-degradable environmentally friendly oil right?


Absolutely the oil I use on baling wire to help eliminate tying problems is very digestible for the horse owners.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

When I had a wire baler I had problems with every brand I tried except CFI wire. I got it at my local co-op.

If any box of wire looks like it has been dropped or handled roughly don't buy it. It is a headache waiting to happen!


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Jim,

When your Red Brand tangled, did you attempt to return it to TSC and did they refund your purchase price? After one of the boxes that I purchased from TSC tangled, I called their major competitor in these parts and got the manager to say he would take back and refund my purchase price for any box of wire that tangled. Since this farm store was close, I purchased two boxes of wire from there.

Baling wire is expensive, but having to shut down the baler with windrowed hay in 100 + temperatures with only 56 bales to finished is much more costly, to say nothing about having to crawl under the baler to re-thread the wire. The only good thing about this occurrence was that no rain was in the near future, if you want to consider that a 'good thing.'

Haby


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Haby
I didn't bother to take rements of tangled wire back because it was probably less than 15% of wire in box and I didn't want the hassle and I had extra boxes of wire. I also hate going to town unless absolutely necessary.
Jim


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

How much longer before bale wire is a thing of the past? California was wire until the plastic twine.I think this had to do with 3 tie bales 125 lbs sisal twine would brake.In 1984 bought a dealer reconditioned 3 wire baler from NH dealer in major alfalfa area.They delivered it 100 mile to are coastal mountains,they had me bale 100 bales with baler teck making sure all was adjusted. Said they had a new wire baler no interest in wire so they were changing it to twine.

Why has your area stayed with wire?The last die hards here have gone twine because of price. I still have the 290 NH wire but had been trading to us twine the last 3 years.Got tired of waiting so got the old baler out local coop wanted 100 + for wire TSC was a cheap 75 a box.Equal size twine is 35 a box. What is the price in Texas?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I would love to have a twine sq baler but I don't sq bale enough bales to justify trading my wire baler for a twine baler. Maybe I can find a salvage JD twine baler to cannibalize. Wire in TX is $75 per box


----------

